# Brauche Hilfe, bei einer Frage.



## BvBFan87 (22. Juni 2011)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe, ein Kumpel von mir möchte gerne einen Fischereischein machen aber Landesweit, wie geht man da am besten vor? Bzw. Welchen muss man machen, damit man Deutschlandweit angeln kann?


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe, bei einer Frage.*

Egal wo du den Fischereischein machst.
Du kannst mit dem Fischereischein überall in Deutschland angeln. 

Brauchst halt dann für das jeweilige Gewässer einen Erlaubnisschein.


----------



## BvBFan87 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe, bei einer Frage.*

Achso, also muss ich z.B für 10 Euro die Elbkarte holen, da wo ich angeln möchte?


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe, bei einer Frage.*



BvBFan87 schrieb:


> Achso, also muss ich z.B für 10 Euro die Elbkarte holen, da wo ich angeln möchte?



Entweder so oder du holst dir bei deinem Angleverein eine Zusatzmarke für das jeweilige Bundesland. Eine Zusatzmarke kostet 5€.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe, bei einer Frage.*

Wenn Du einen gültigen Fischereischein hast, den Du übrigens fast überall wo du Tages,Monats,Jahreskarten kaufen kannst vorlegen musst, JA


----------

